

How to read 300% faster in 20 min - maclover
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2009/07/30/speed-reading-and-accelerated-learning/

======
grzaks
Sounds similar to all other "fast reading" methods I've seen before (which is
nothing wrong, they all work). The thing is - I've never stumble upon method
designed specifically for reading from computer screen. I find it
significantly more difficult and uncomfortable than reading from paper.

